# Finally broke my dry spell!



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

My name is "JJ" and it has about 5 months since my last fix!!









I went out to a spot I had only hunted once before. Its a small cattle ranch and the owner has seen a lots of activity.
With a slight NE wind I set up on the SW side of ravine facing right into the wind.










This is a pic from the tree I was under taken after the shot. The view is more toward the East to include the pond dam where the coyote crossed.The coyote is laying on the dam of the pond and my e-call and critter is down in the ravine and a bit upwind.

The temp was 30 degrees and with only a slight wind it wasn't to bad. I got settled in and started calling at about 12 minutes after 7.
I started with a female howl and listened for a response for a few minutes. I followed that with some low jack distress on the Primos Power Dog. After a couple of sequences with no response I hit the woodpecker distress.
At about the 11 minute mark and another few minutes of peacefully sitting under the tree, I am thinking of where I am going to go next.
I decide to give one more call and give it another 5 minutes. I grab my Dirt Nap Call and give it my best bunny blues!
A little over a minute later I catch movement to my right. I see a coyote approaching the dam from the south on the other side of the pond. As it gets behind some goat weed I reposition my sticks. From where she is at she can't see my critter down in the ravine. She comes trotting across the dam right at me with her nose to the ground. At about 40 yards I bark to stop it. She raises her head and looks right at me but continues to trot to me. A 55 gr Hornady V-Max in the center of her chest managed to apply the brakes!


















The oak trees right behind me is where I was set up!
She was probably a couple of years old showing no real tooth wear. She weighed 30.2 lbs (my smallest) and had a touch of the mange on her belly and hind legs. Other then that she had a pretty coat.

It felt good to get past that dry spell!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done JJ, pretty looking coyote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and sharing the story.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man and thanks for sharing it out here!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job and great story!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job, She looks to have a nice pelt.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking to end mine as well--but that takes going to the woods (working). Good job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice Job!! What kind of bipod is that?? Commercial or homemade??


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good job it allways feels good to get out of a dry spell.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Varminthunter123 said:


> Nice Job!! What kind of bipod is that?? Commercial or homemade??


Both!









The one on the rifle is a Hunter Specialties with a DIY camo job.

The one on the shotgun is home grown! 1" dowels with a saddle where they meet so when they are closed they don't move or make noise but move freely when open. I put some 16 penny nails in the bottom to get a grip. I left the heads on them to keep from impaling myself!! I cut grooves where the weapon rest and filled them with black silicone to cushion the ride! Then covered it all with a DIY camo paint job.

Thanks for the kind words guys!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

do you like the tall sticks for your shotgun. Personally I would like to have fullsize like that for my rifle but short for my shotgun.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

That is just for the picture to keep the gun of the ground and my hands free to hold fur.








While calling, the 870 sits across my lap!

The extra set of sticks slides in my seat rig so it isn't any hassle to carry. I keep them with me because they allow the rifle sit a bit higher. The pivot is a bit lower on them then the HS set so I can close the sticks a bit and sit the rifle a bit higher in the support and get a few more inches of hight on a slight downhill set. The HS set also has the rubber strap across the top to secure the rifle. It does that well, but it also keeps me from doing the same thing I can do with the homegrown set.

My first 3 or 4 coyotes I killed I hadn't purchased my rifle yet and I did use the sticks for my shotgun then.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice pics and good read!!!!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

oh ok that makes a little more sense,


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pics and good story. Congrats on the yote nice job!!


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys!!


----------

